# Is it just me?



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

I have had a number of bikes and a couple of Cervelos. Still own a some of them and keep lookiing for a new ride. For no good reason it seems......

But with a little study of the newest models and a little reflection I have to wonder if Cervelo stopped getting any better in over all performance, durability and paint after this model was discontinued.

As pictured one of the first truly aero bikes weights in at 14# 7 oz.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

In all performance categories it would be hard to argue that the S5, R5 and P5 are not the best performing bikes Cervelo has ever made. They are generally faster, lighter and cheaper than their predecessors. Paint is very subjective in general. 

Almost everyone has a sort of blind spot when it comes to the things they enjoy. Car lovers remember some now ancient model year as being the best ever even though, by all measurable standards, the modern equivalent is better. People relate stories about how their town used to be just the right size but now is too big. Specialized fans are complaining that the new Roubaix has lost its way. 

In the end, we don't always appreciate change. Looking back a few years removed we generally see the improvements for what they were, even if that just means confirming our belief that some of those "improvements" were nothing more than complications and empty marketing.

I think would be happy riding an SLC-SL and R3SL for the next 10 years. It doesn't mean that the S5 and R5 aren't better, at least in ways that matter to the bulk of Cervelo's customers.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

I might agree, but 4 years later the best aero effort adds 400g in weight . 300g if you want to drop $6900. for just the frame set. And with the majority of the sponsored Pros riding the LWT R series one has to wonder.

Obviously a different direction from the SLC-SL and the R3-SL marriage which was the S3. What happened to the idea of a very aero AND super light weight bike?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Nob said:


> I might agree, but 4 years later the best aero effort adds 400g in weight . 300g if you want to drop $6900. for just the frame set. And with the majority of the sponsored Pros riding the LWT R series one has to wonder.
> 
> Obviously a different direction from the SLC-SL and the R3-SL marriage which was the S3. What happened to the idea of a very aero AND super light weight bike?


The argument, from a pro POV at least, is that they don't have an issue with weight, they will get to 15lbs either way. They will trade that extra weight for a bike that behaves better. I haven't ridden the SLC-SL, but I assume that the S5 is a stiffer bike that sprints and handles at least slightly better. 

Sure light is nice, but I am guessing it was the tertiary goal in the design of the S5. The Foil proves that it can be done well, and I think will set the standard that the "aero" bike follows in the future. The SLC-SL probably won't get the credit it deserves for being ahead of its time.


----------

